# Heidi & Leni Klum - Intimissimi, October 2022 - update



## krigla (10 Okt. 2022)

*Heidi & Leni Klum - Intimissimi, October 2022*



 

 

 

 

 

 


13 MB | 00:00:30 | 1920x1080 | mp4
K2S



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## xSeeYoux (10 Okt. 2022)

Danke für das Video!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Wunderbar  sehr


----------



## Thomdril (10 Okt. 2022)

Danke für das Duo!


----------



## ferdibier58 (10 Okt. 2022)

Heels Battle war gestern 
Heute:
Mutter Tochter BH Vergleiche
sind topp aktuell 😜😁😁🤪


----------



## dante_23 (10 Okt. 2022)

holy shit, alter schwede!!!! was für eine kombo! **sabber**  

klar, heidi sieht für ihr alter top aus, doch leni überstrahlt sie bei weitem! ich weiß nicht, ob sich mama heidi mit dem shooting einen gefallen getan hat - leni stellt sie meiner ansicht nach klar in den schatten, und nicht nur in sachen oberweite (ich vermute bei ihr eine E, oder sogar F)! 🥰

jedoch kann mich heidi in einem erneuten mutter-tochter battle erneut vom gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## Schauerwetter (10 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank für den "Videobeweis" Mutter gegen Tochter


----------



## tk99 (10 Okt. 2022)

Danke für Moppen-Leni!!!  ❤️‍🔥


----------



## r2m (10 Okt. 2022)

Donnerwetter!


----------



## heisenberg83bonn (10 Okt. 2022)

Merci das es dich gibt


----------



## Celebfun (10 Okt. 2022)

Heidi und Leni sind beide wunderbar


----------



## SanFelix (10 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Star.let (11 Okt. 2022)

Heidi sieht hier wirklich richtig alt aus gegen Leni. Um Welten geiler das Busenwunder...


----------



## GrandeH (11 Okt. 2022)

Super, dankeschön


----------



## krigla (11 Okt. 2022)

*Heidi & Leni Klum - Intimissimi, October 2022*
ver. 2



 

 

 

 

 


10 MB | 00:01:03 | 720x900 | mp4
K2S​


----------



## Frenchman (11 Okt. 2022)

krigla schrieb:


> *Heidi & Leni Klum - Intimissimi, October 2022*
> ver. 2
> 
> 
> ...



Krass ... 😳💦
Danke!!!


----------



## Eisenwurz (11 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wrobel (11 Okt. 2022)

Danke für die Videos!


----------



## DerVinsi (11 Okt. 2022)

Erste Sahne! Danke


----------



## JackEJ (11 Okt. 2022)

Star.let schrieb:


> Heidi sieht hier wirklich richtig alt aus gegen Leni. Um Welten geiler das Busenwunder...



Eine ist 49, die andere 18 - wäre schlimm, wenn Heidi nicht "alt" aussähe. Ich würd beide nicht von der Bettkante stoßen 😉
Aber wenn die Welt jemals Vollakt-Bilder von Leni zu sehen bekommen darf, wird das das größte erotische Ereignis der Weltgeschichte 🔥🥵


----------



## Austin (11 Okt. 2022)

Danke für Unterwäsche Leni und ihre schlagkräftigen Argumente in bewegten Bildern


----------



## John_CPC (11 Okt. 2022)

Geiles Update


----------



## dante_23 (11 Okt. 2022)

krigla schrieb:


> *Heidi & Leni Klum - Intimissimi, October 2022*
> ver. 2
> 
> 
> ...



schimmern da bei leni die brustwarzen durch??? 🥰


----------



## GrandeH (11 Okt. 2022)

Hammer, dankeschön


----------



## deaman (11 Okt. 2022)

krigla schrieb:


> *Heidi & Leni Klum - Intimissimi, October 2022*
> ver. 2
> 10 MB | 00:01:03 | 720x900 | mp4​


Mit meinem 170% Browserzoom in Firefox konnte ich das Video2 bei Heidi in größerer 1080x1350 Auflösung laden.



dante_23 schrieb:


> schimmern da bei leni die brustwarzen durch???


Ja ich würde meinen das sie durchs Arme hoch ihre Brustwarzen über den Sichtschutz drüber hinaus gezogen hat.


----------



## MtotheG (11 Okt. 2022)

Dankeschön


----------



## willis (12 Okt. 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> schimmern da bei leni die brustwarzen durch??? 🥰





deaman schrieb:


> Mit meinem 170% Browserzoom in Firefox konnte ich das Video2 bei Heidi in größerer 1080x1350 Auflösung laden.
> 
> 
> Ja ich würde meinen das sie durchs Arme hoch ihre Brustwarzen über den Sichtschutz drüber hinaus gezogen hat.


Brustwarzen sind immer gut 😎


----------



## Voyeurfriend (13 Okt. 2022)

Wow! Was für ein heisses Duo!


----------



## Biolectra (13 Okt. 2022)

Dankeschön!


----------



## tobi (15 Okt. 2022)

Super geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gomdar (15 Okt. 2022)




----------



## pappa (17 Okt. 2022)

Ich finde es toll das Heidi ihre Tochter so unterstützt. Ja, mit 18 hat mann nun mal eine bessere Figur als mit 49. Beide sehen einfach super aus.


----------



## Anakinsky05 (17 Okt. 2022)

Sehr sexy die Beiden


----------



## Heinz Boese (17 Okt. 2022)

Der Hit fürs Familienalbum!


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

absolut sehenswert


----------



## cyanet (24 Okt. 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> holy shit, alter schwede!!!! was für eine kombo! **sabber**
> 
> klar, heidi sieht für ihr alter top aus, doch leni überstrahlt sie bei weitem! ich weiß nicht, ob sich mama heidi mit dem shooting einen gefallen getan hat - leni stellt sie meiner ansicht nach klar in den schatten, und nicht nur in sachen oberweite (ich vermute bei ihr eine E, oder sogar F)! 🥰
> 
> jedoch kann mich heidi in einem erneuten mutter-tochter battle erneut vom gegenteil überzeugen


Leni wiegt wahrscheinlich um die 15-20 Kilo weniger, aber die Brüste sind einfach mal gefühlt viermal so dick, heftig...


----------



## Schlaudraf (24 Okt. 2022)

Danke für das Update. Leni ist schon mega Hot.


----------



## krauschris (24 Okt. 2022)

Ich würde wirklich wirklich richtig viel Kohle locker machen um eine Nacht mit Leni zu verbringen.....


----------



## MtotheG (25 Okt. 2022)

Danke für di Klums


----------



## Himbel (30 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## hitman (30 Okt. 2022)

Danke für die beiden Hübschen, geil wie sie uns ihre Mädels präsentieren.


----------



## aut-665 (19 Nov. 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Toraan2003 (27 Nov. 2022)

Sehr hübsch..


----------



## ataudi92 (28 Nov. 2022)

krauschris schrieb:


> Ich würde wirklich wirklich richtig viel Kohle locker machen um eine Nacht mit Leni zu verbringen.....


lass zusammenlegen 

bräuchte auch heidi gar nicht, an leni ist genug dran womit man sich beschäftigen kann


----------

